# 5600 Toolcat snow removal



## Skip52 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, new to the forum and the snow removal business. My question is approximately how long would it take to plow 6 miles of road with a snow depth of 6-12" using the toolcat with a 72" snowblower. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A long, long, long, long, long, long, long time.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

A Literally and Epically Long time....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> A Literally and Epically Long time....


Copious amounts of time...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, think we get the point...maybe some real/actual amount of time to recommend to the new guy?

thanks, it would be appreciated


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, think we get the point...maybe some real/actual amount of time to recommend to the new guy?
> 
> thanks, it would be appreciated


Can't really give him an "actual" time because I'm not sure anyone has done it.....But my educated guess would be....6.7 Hours


----------



## Skip52 (Oct 17, 2017)

That's more like it. I know the toolcat isn't the fastest piece of equipment, but providing a number is greatly appreciated. We're not sure whether to use a plow or the blower, All told the main road is 3 miles with two side roads which are about a mile each.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I kind of depends how wide the road is. If its a driveway type road at 12' wide or a actual road at 24' wide.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plow....for sure.

No blower is going to be as fast as a plow.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

You have most of the info you need, and no-one else does. What is the plowed width?....That will give you the number of passes using the width (I'd use 60" to 64" rather than 72"). 

Multiply the number of passes by the number of miles and get total miles to travel. Divide by the blowing speed (the only info you may not have) and voila...the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

At 6" I would guesstimate 2 hours. At least.

Plow 15 minutes maybe??? 20???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> You have most of the info you need, and no-one else does. What is the plowed width?....That will give you the number of passes using the width (I'd use 60" to 64" rather than 72").
> 
> Multiply the number of passes by the number of miles and get total miles to travel. Divide by the blowing speed (the only info you may not have) and voila...the time.


Is that algebra stuff again???


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep. Amazing how useful it is.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that algebra stuff again???


Use X as the blowing speed and figure it out...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, think we get the point...maybe some real/actual amount of time to recommend to the new guy?
> 
> thanks, it would be appreciated


and your recommendation based on your snow plowing experience in a nasty storm would be?

i know it took me 3 hrs to clear a 1 mi horse track with an 80 inch machine


----------



## Skip52 (Oct 17, 2017)

I get all the math. I have a 72" blower and a 96" v plow. Just trying to get a mile per hour for blowing and then using the blade
The toolcat is rated at 22 mph but is that realistic when moving snow?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

leolkfrm said:


> and your recommendation based on your snow plowing experience in a nasty storm would be?


I don't have one smart guy, but also didn't post just to joke around and not help the new guy either Thumbs Up

and sorry to go off topic for a second Skip52...back on point now


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I would guess you'd be doing good to run 15 mph while plowing with a TC. 

Snowblower? 2-3 mph?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would guess you'd be doing good to run 15 mph while plowing with a TC.
> 
> Snowblower? 2-3 mph?


15 mph hour in a foot of snow in a toolcat???....I would like to see that


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At 6" I would guesstimate 2 hours. At least.
> 
> Plow 15 minutes maybe??? 20???


15 minutes for 12" of snow????.....Sure


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> 15 mph hour in a foot of snow in a toolcat???....I would like to see that


He said 6-12" I was going on the low end for depth. Location would also matter to have an idea of snow consistency.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I used a snowblower on a skidsteer my best guess with very dry snow would be way over 6 to 7 hours one way. my gut really tells me 12 plus hours one way To be honest that amount of snow blowing with a toolcat is not the correct tool for the job.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Skip52 said:


> I get all the math. I have a 72" blower and a 96" v plow. Just trying to get a mile per hour for blowing and then using the blade
> The toolcat is rated at 22 mph but is that realistic when moving snow?


22mph is not realistic, especially in a toolcat, especially especially in 6-12" of snow. I hit 15mph in some of my bigger lots at 2-3" windrowing with my truck. That feels fast to me.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Wet snow will be significantly slower than powder, plus you’ll most likely have chute clogging issues. Even early season snow, when the ground is still warm, can create slush on the bottom.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I don't have one smart guy, but also didn't post just to joke around and not help the new guy either Thumbs Up


Michael, I think you meant for your guy to be holding up a different finger.


----------

